# MP3 verkleinern



## Krankes-Kaff (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem, mit dem ich mich an Euch wenden möchte.
Ich möchte eine MP3-Datei auf meiner Homepage zum Download bereit stellen.
Die Datei umfasst bisher 4,20 MB und ich würde dies gerne verkleinern, damit es nicht so lange braucht zum laden und damit ich es überhaupt auf meinem Server hochladen kann.

Bitte nennt mir doch ein paar Beispiele, wie und womit ich das erreichen kann!


Vielen Dank und die besten Grüße

Tim


----------



## Julien (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo

du könntest die Bit-Rate verkleineren . Damit kriegst du die Datei locker auf ca 1MB.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. Mai 2004)

Ich Denke es waer auch sinnvoll Stereo -> Mono zu konvertieren. das faellt nicht SOO sehr auf wie eine Bitratenreduktion. und bringt trotzdem gut Speicherersparnis.

Alternativ: Anderen Codec verwenden: z.B: MP3 pro -> klingt fast besser und ist trotzdem kleiner. Allerdings muss der jenige, der es abspielen will auch den mp3pro codec haben.Sonst klingt es nicht so dolle, ist aber immerhin abspielbar 

Gruß
Frank


----------

